
Ask HN: What was the best off-topic online discussion you have ever observed? - gver10
Off-topic discussions happen all the time. It&#x27;s the internet after all.
However, were there any memorable, funny, weird off-topic discussions that stayed in your memory?
I&#x27;m mainly referring to (semi-)-professional mailing lists, forums etc. where you normally wouldn&#x27;t expect those discussions.
======
forgotmypw17
I'm reminded of the classic quote:

"Is this anime channel?"

"Yes"

"How do I patch KDE2 for FreeBSD?"

------
gver10
I seed this with a discussion about the Arc on a PL community mailing list
([https://forum.dlang.org/thread/ibpbvybicqcjdxbzxanm@forum.dl...](https://forum.dlang.org/thread/ibpbvybicqcjdxbzxanm@forum.dlang.org?page=5#post-
mailman.5579.1599151768.31109.digitalmars-d:40puremagic.com))

